

Douchebag: The White Racial Slur We’ve All Been Waiting For - danabramov
https://medium.com/@michaelcohen/douchebag-the-white-racial-slur-weve-all-been-waiting-for-a2323002f85d

======
pedalpete
Interesting read, but I think the author's theory does not fulfil the
definition of a 'racial slur', even by his own definition.

Early in the article, Cohen mentions the 'joke', “What do you call a black man
with a PhD?...N——r.”, and clearly points out that the racial slur "trumps
class, achievement, intelligence, education politics.

But throughout his long definition of the 'douchebag', he specifically
mentions white men who are, and white men who are not, and how these
classifications are placed upon the individual.

A black person does not have the ability to look upon a racial slur such as
the n-word and say "oh, you don't mean me, I'm not x,y,z". A racial slur is a
racial slur because it is demeaning not due to character, but due to nothing
other than race.

